# Russian Yeti



## Gracie

Russian Yeti: The Killer Lives : Discovery Channel

I am watching it right now. Fascinating.


----------



## Gracie

Yeti latest: Russian scientists say DNA tests on hair samples show existence of man-like mammal | Mail Online

Hair found...no known animal but closely related to human.


----------



## Gracie

Yeti - the best proof yet or an elaborate hoax?


----------



## jon_berzerk

Gracie said:


> Yeti latest: Russian scientists say DNA tests on hair samples show existence of man-like mammal | Mail Online
> 
> Hair found...no known animal but closely related to human.



some time ago 

a couple of years im guessing there was a show on 

a bigfoot that was ripping off a unoccupied cabin in Alaska 


they got some blood samples and hair samples 

it turned out not to be a bear nor human


----------



## Gracie

I think I saw that show. It threw rocks at them..and tried to destroy the cabin.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Gracie said:


> I think I saw that show. It threw rocks at them..and tried to destroy the cabin.



yes that is the one


----------



## Gracie

The show tonight was bullshit...but the evidence other than the dramatics was pretty good.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Gracie said:


> The show tonight was bullshit...but the evidence other than the dramatics was pretty good.



i missed it i was to busy 

having a war on mosquitoes  this evening


----------



## Gracie

I think you can watch it on Discovery Channel. It's on right now, again. Back to back. But thats on tv. Pretty sure that link has the whole 2 hour episode. The bullshit..just ignore. The facts and evidence, is more interesting.

I like shows like this. So much in this world that has not been discovered yet. I see no reason why a man/ape sort of creature cannot stay hidden in remote areas like Siberia.


----------



## Tank

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8W9U0qhLz8]Messing With Sasquatch - The Top 5 Messin With Sasquatch Jack Links Ads [Funny] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

July 1, 2014:



> DNA testing is taking a bite out of the Bigfoot legend. After scientists analyzed more than 30 hair samples reportedly left behind by Bigfoot and similar mythical beasts like the Himalayan Yeti, they found all of them came from more mundane creatures like bears, wolves, cows and raccoons.



Bigfoot Hair Samples Mostly From Bears, Wolves - ABC News


----------



## Gracie

But some places that tested the hairs found no known animal..mix between human and ape.


----------



## LadySunshine

Probably, most of the hair that was found that they identified would not have been found where the Yeti would be living.  From what i have read, they are in very remote areas, and places where humans have maybe never even been. 
If they are vegetarian, raw food eaters (as has been postulated) then there would be no signs like campfires, bones left from food, old pottery, or any of the kind of things we find with early human living areas. 
When you think of all the new creatures we discover all the time, even now, it makes you wonder what all else is out there that we have not found yet.
Even the Panda Bear was thought to be a myth for hundreds of years, until someone actually killed one and brought out the skin. Even then, it was a long time after that the Panda was photographed and documented. And it is not that they were hiding. Pandas are bright colored, live in plain sight, and could care less about humans. But the DID live back into the areas where most people did not go, so they remained unknown until fairly recently.


----------



## Gracie

I guess the tv show I was watching about the russian yeti and those 9 hikers that were mutilated, caught my interest. It is very mysterious....unless the russian military were involved in some way and it was shown they were, knew of the legend of those beings and used that knowledge to kill the hikers so they would not be eyeballed...but then the question is...WHY would russian military kill them? For what purpose? So that goes back to WHAT killed them.


----------



## LadySunshine

Gracie, the Russians may have been actively hunting the Yeti, for them to attack so violently. The Russians have hunted the Yeti for many years now, and I am going to try and add a link to one story about a female yeti who was captured, lived as a slave in a Russian village for many years, and even had half-human children. 
It seems totally possible to me that the Russian military would capture the females and breed them for powerful fighters. If they captured them for slaves a 100 years ago, they are probably still doing it, but for more evil purposes, now that we can do more work with genetics. 

Make this a website and you can read the story:
bigfootencounters, The Story of Zana with photos


----------



## Gracie

I never heard that story! I will look it up!

Meanwhile...go to Cheers and post a bunch of jokes or something...one at a time...and you will get your post count up so you can post links. And don't worry. You won't get in trouble or yelled at by admin.....this is not there!!


----------



## Gracie

I can post links..found it lickety split!

Bigfoot: The Story of Zana with photos....


----------



## LadySunshine

I was sure that I left enough of the pertinent information for you to make it a www and find it, Gracie. I am headed for bed, but will post  more in the morning.
This story is interesting reading just on its own, but when you think of the implications it has for the modern day Russian military, it really expands the possibilities. I have read we have many thousand Russian troops here in the US. What if they are modified Yeti ? There could actually BE a Zombie Apocalypse.....


----------



## Gracie

But yetis are not zombies or walking dead. They are neanderthals, I think. I dunno. I just find the whole thing interesting. The Zana story seems a bit farfetched though. They said they kept her locked up, but the next thing they say is she was free roaming. So...not sure about the whole report.

Do you have a link about russian troops in the usa? This is the first I heard of it. But..that might be a new paranormal thread?

So many interesting topics, so little time, lol.

I wam watching discovery channel right now about some kind of river monster in louisiana. Damn thing looks like a  fish crossed with an alligator. They have some dead ones they showed but this one they are hunting is HUGE.


----------



## Gracie

Ok, goodnight, hon! See ya tomorrow!


----------



## LadySunshine

Gracie said:


> Ok, goodnight, hon! See ya tomorrow!



I am back up again for a while. I will look for the link about the Russian soldiers here in the US.   They are a special soldier, Spetznav or some weird name I can't remember at the moment. 
No, the Yeti's aren't Zombie's. However, if they were genetically modified through matings with humans over the years; it could produce a zombie-like unstoppable soldier. I have read about drugs that do similar things with people.  They can't really think anymore; but they do follow orders; so perfect for dispensable foot-soldiers.

From the report about Zana, she was kept captive in a cage for several years, but eventually became domesticated enough to be chained, and then allowed to be loose. So, it didn't happen right away. I think the Yeti is a neanderthal, too. The articles that I have read about neanderthals seem to point to them moving away from humans, and further up into the mountains and other remote areas.


----------



## LadySunshine

Gracie, i have looked all day, and I just can't remember where I found that article about the Russian soldiers that i was telling you about . I did find this one, and it will at least explain a little bit about the Russian military being here training in the US.

[ame=http://youtu.be/R3p1nUssGjI]Multiple New Russian Soldiers In The US - YouTube[/ame]


----------

